# Contest Prep Cycle - Computerman91



## Computerman91 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello everyone! 

I am finalising the blueprint to my contest prep cycle and would like some feedback and advice on it. Goals for this cycle is: grow into the show like 10lb+ muscle and step on stage very very conditioned. 

I will state the details of my cycle below. 

Cycle Length:18 Weeks

Weeks 1-4
Test E 400mg/week 
Equipoise 300mg/week
Anadrol 75mg/day

Weeks 5-8
Test E 400mg/week 
Equipoise 400mg/week

Weeks 9-14
Test E 400mg/week
Equipoise 500mg/week
Anavar 25mg/day week 9-11
Anavar 50mg/day week 12-14

Weeks 15-18
Test P 400mg/week 15
Test P 300mg/week 16
Test P 200mg/week 17
Test P 100mg/week 18
Masteron E 500mg/week
Anavar 100mg/day

Personally this is going to be my second cycle. My first cycle was Test E 600/mg week for 16 weeks. 

Is this too much for a second cycle even if it’s for a bodybuilding show? In the back of my mind I feel like it is. 

Should I kickstart with Anadrol? I feel like it might be too much. Since I could just ride the wave with the EQ because I’ve never taken it before *same with anything other than test lol*. I was thinking to myself *isn’t that a long amount of time to be on orals* since at the beginning I would be on Anadrol for the first 4 weeks. Then at end I would be on Anavar for the last 8 weeks.

Did I make a good decision lowering my test dosage slightly throughout the cycle? Or should I keep it the same as last cycle?


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 29, 2020)

Post up some pics....you're 19 you dont need all these drugs man..thats a lot of anadrol for a noob too....as far as contest prep goes tho im not youre guy


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 29, 2020)

I lost interest after I saw contest prep, second cycle then read on down to you being 19 years old.

My advice. Enjoy being a teen and stop screwing up your body with all of those compounds at your age.


----------



## Charger69 (Oct 30, 2020)

I agree wit swole however it doesn’t mean I won’t help.  You are way off on a contest cycle.  
10 lbs of muscle on a cycle??? Not happening.  I gain 20-25 pounds on a cycle but that is not all muscle.  I gained 12 lbs of stage weight last year.  This is at single digit bodyfat.  I was ecstatic!  I was cycling more than the normal person also.


----------



## brock8282 (Oct 30, 2020)

no comment on the cycle other then i personally dont like it, but i also think its a bit silly to have a set contest prep cycle laid out personally as changes and additions should be based on needs at that time.

but anyways your goal is ridiculous man. just focus on coming in as conditioned as possible. unless this is your very first cycle you will not step on stage heavier or even within 10lbs of what you currenly are at now (probably 20-40lbs maybe alot more lighter depending how lean you already are). when you hear growing into a show 100% of the time it is someone who built an impressive physique and then came off steroids and hasnt really worked out or eaten right the past 4-6+ months.


----------



## Jin (Oct 30, 2020)

I thought OP was a power lifter?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 30, 2020)

Computerman91 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am finalising the blueprint to my contest prep cycle and would like some feedback and advice on it. Goals for this cycle is: grow into the show like 10lb+ muscle and step on stage very very conditioned.
> 
> ...


Who came up with this nightmare of a fukking retard cycle?


----------



## Charger69 (Oct 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> I thought OP was a power lifter?



But he says bodybuilding show.   That cycle has much to be desired for bodybuilding.  He should be on a caloric deficit and needs the preservation of muscle not trying to get bigger.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 31, 2020)

Review your goals.  I have never heard of anyone growing into a show.  Like was said above, contest prep is about muscle preservation not muscle growth.  

Post pics of yourself doing the mandatory poses. We can go from there.


----------



## bvs (Oct 31, 2020)

Yeah that cycle is all over the place, spend some money on a good coach it will get you further than anything


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 31, 2020)

A lot of dead giveaways in there that you really don't know what you're doing and more research is in order, but the biggest is 10 lbs of muscle in 18 week and "growing into a show".  The cycle you need is to cycle less food from plate to mouth.


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 31, 2020)

"Prepping" for a show is all about trying to retain as much muscle as you can while dropping bf down to about 4% or so.  Diet and Cardio are the basics for prepping. I personally would never do EQ going into a show.  Like it has been said, show us what you are working with and we can give you some pointers.


----------

